# More steak for Neely



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

It does not get better than perfect! Unless it happens three times! Enjoy that steak Neely. Congratulations to a great team!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

yeee haww! that is quite a record. congratulations!


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

More :adore::adore: and:cheers2::cheers2: and:dancing2::dancing2: for BOTH of you!!

Martha et al


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Woohoo!!* :whoo:That is 100% WONDERFUL!:adore: And the steak is on me!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My soul! You two are on fire!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> My soul! You two are on fire!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well, it did take TWO MONTHS for UKC to post the results!  :aetsch:


----------

